# Merry Christmas



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Merry Christmas from SW Mn

Cy,The Nag and Karen too.

The Nag "Thunder" is actually a pretty nice horse,although I keep telling Karen it is a hay burner.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Cool after 2 hrs I figured out how to get it posted.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Lol I would have been at it 2 weeks trying to figure it out. Im special in the technology department lol. Merry christmas.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Merry Christmas right back as you.

I like the round bale flag. Neat idea.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas! Great Christmas card! Thanks for sharing. Took a second look to see you in the flag. . .

Jeff & Shelia


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Merry Christmas Cy and Karen....what in tarnation is that on your head Cy? A catawampuss? How many acres a day can you mow with that John Deere horse drawn sickle mower?

Regards, Mike


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome! 
Thanks so much for the card! As well as keeping all of us in line! 
To Mike, that could be referred to as a "took" on his head. Really a Canadian term for hat. Hat, something other than a baseball cap to help retain heat, something that you often have too much of! 
Mike, Merry x-mass to you too! Also thanks for keeping me in line!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Merry Christmas Cy and Karen....what in tarnation is that on your head Cy? A catawampuss? How many acres a day can you mow with that John Deere horse drawn sickle mower?
> 
> Regards, Mike


It's a Bomber hat.Rabbit fur lined.Very warm.

I think if I hooked "Thunder" to the mower I would find out how fast she could run.LOL
The mower is in working order.I actualy had to out bid a guy that was going to use it to cut hay with his horse.It is a Oliver mower.Guy painted it green/yellow.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, I knew it was a bomber...just gigging you a bit  ...I actually have one that is gore-tex and pile lined...works mighty well on a balding head in bitter conditions. Your a good man Cy...Merry Christmas from our family to yours.

Best Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas Cy, Karen, and Thunder.....Please keep the frigid temperatures and all that white stuff up North where it belongs.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Great card Merry Christmas love the Flag.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Merry Christmas Cy and Karen. Really liked the card.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cool Cy, I ain't got one of those bucket things yet......gonna have to put that one on the list....MERRY CHRISTMAS to you, Karen and Thunder from down in Dixie


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Merry CHRISTMAS to all! 
There I said it all you PC losers!!! Lol


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry for being harsh. I'm just so sick of these metrosexuals, liberal school teachers, government workers and other marxists telling me I can't say "Merry Christmas"


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!

This is the first time we've done a picture Christmas card.So I thought I would share it on Haytalk.Anyone else care to share theirs?


----------

